# Glossary of terms anywhere for noobs?



## RobertGypsy (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm wondering if there is a glossary of terms used in discussions about rooting phones. I grew up tearing apart V-8 engines n stuff, had to learn what things were and how they worked, had lots of reference material to look through to learn from
. But when it comes to this stuff I'm an absolute idiot. Is there a site where I can learn what these common acroynms and abbreviations mean?
Thanks
Robert


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

These are from my days with the Samsung Fascinate, but these two threads are pretty good, informative reads for those new to rooting, especially on Samsung devices:

http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-fascinate-rooting-roms-hacks/70058-how-first-time-rooting-walk-through-4-28-11-a.html

Only read the first two posts of this thread:

http://forum.androidcentral.com/verizon-fascinate-rooting-roms-hacks/56394-guide-fascinate-beginners-rooting-read-me-3-17-11-a.html

And here is a pretty good Android dictionary:

http://forum.androidcentral.com/general-help-how/26292-android-dictionary-aka-what-hell-they-talking-about.html


----------

